# Argentina, Capital, Interior... ¿Qué es eso?



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2010)

Casi sin querer escribí el contenido de este post (que es algo que tengo por verdad desde hace ya mucho) en otro, haciendo un offtopic importante. Decidí entonces separ esta parte (adiós offtopic) y de paso preguntar opiniones acerca del tema.

Sin intentar atacar ni ofender susceptibilidades, mi planteo (como argentino que soy) es que la división entre Capital e Interior está muy errada. Por lo menos en lo conceptual y en lo idiomático, y no sé si se pueda estar errado en más aspectos.

Sabemos que hay algo (mal) llamado "Interior" en Argentina, entonces necesariamente tiene que haber un "Exterior". Como todo el país a excepción de la Capital Federal y lo que tiene pegado alrededor es "Interior", tenemos identificado ya al "Exterior", por descarte.

Esto explicaría de una manera más clara el porqué lo que pasa en la Capital no pasa en Argentina, y lo que pasa en Argentina no pasa en la Capital. Pero... lo que pasa en Capital afecta a la Argentina y por desgracia nose cumple la inversa.
La Capital es un país aparte. Si se inundan Belgrano o Palermo, tenemos un titular en la televisión nacional. Si se mueren de hambre en el Chaco (y esto pasa desde hace años y con una regularidad alarmante) es un problema del Gobernador o del Intendente de la zona, qué tanto.

Haciendo un poco de justicia geográfico-idiomática, sería más correcto decir que el "Interior" es Argentina, puesto que el 99,9% de la superficie del país es "Interior". Con eso establecido, el país debería dividirse en Capital y Argentina, cosa que reflejaría más la realidad y resulta más justa en cuestiones de idioma. En realidad no debería dividirse de ninguna manera, pero de hacerlo considero que esta sería la manera más correcta.

Es una opinión la mía, se escuchan y agradecen otras...


Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo tambien creo que es cuestion de antaño ya, este tema de que los porteños se autodenominan un pais aparte dentro de la Argentina...pero es obvio que no podrian serlo sin ese resto del pais...

mi idea de subdivisiones internas seria la que siempre se utilizo en todas partes del mundo:

Pais - provincias - ciudades

sin exajerar el hecho de ser la capital del Pais..


pero bueh


----------



## jreyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Como no todos en este foro son argentinos, hago la pregunta: ¿Cómo se divide administrativa y políticamente el país?


Adiosín...!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 28, 2010)

Esta expresión de "interior" para referirse a lo que no es la capital no es exclusiva de Argentina. En Uruguay también se utiliza extensamente.
Y no le veo ninguna lógica. Sería interesante saber quienes lo utilizaron por primera vez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Como no todos en este foro son argentinos, hago la pregunta: ¿Cómo se divide administrativa y políticamente el país?...!



*Argentina*
La República Argentina es un estado soberano, organizado como república representativa y federal, situado en el extremo sureste de América. Su territorio está dividido en 23 provincias y una ciudad autónoma, *Buenos Aires*, capital de la nación y sede del gobierno federal.

Capital (y ciudad más poblada)  *Buenos Aires*
_____________________________________________________________

A esta altura de las circunstancias no le podemos echar la culpa de nuestros males a nadie mas que a nosotros mismos, pero el inicio de nuestros males si se lo podemos achacar, por ejemplo al sistema colonialista.
Vasta mirar la forma de abanico de nuestra red ferroviaria para entender como fue "Armada" nuestra República, para el que no lo tenga presente, todas las redes ferroviarias convergen en la Capital Federal y cerca del puerto, este sistema "Cefalopólico" si bien no fue orquestado por Argentina, si le cabe culpa por haber permitido, esta distribución que solo beneficiaba al sistema exportador Agrícola-Ganadero implementado hasta mediados del siglo pasado.
Digo siglo pasado porque en esa época se beneficiaban otros (Extranjeros), no porque aya dejado de existir, el sistema sigue vigente, vivito y coleando.

Esta forma de distribución del transporte ferroviario y rutas, fue favoreciendo el descomunal desarrollo de lo que se llama Capital Federal y Conurbano Bonaerense, zona que agrupa toda la Capital Federal y el límite con la provincia de Buenos Aires, dentro de la cual se encuentra la capital, dando la impresión de ser una provincia dentro de otra provincia.
Cerca de este punto y favorecido por las posibilidades de conseguir trabajo mejor remunerado, servicios, movilidad, Etc., se fue agrupando la mayor parte de la población del país.
Por ejemplo la capital cuenta con 6 líneas de subterráneo, en el resto del país ninguna, la capital y conurbano cuentan con 7 líneas de ferrocarril de transporte de corta y media distancia, estas líneas se continúan hacia el resto del país, pero con servicios muchísimo mas espaciados y la distribución que en el comienzo era cerrada, se va ampliando al punto de solo acceder a ramales dispersos.
Y en el resto del país no existen líneas de ferrocarril locales.
Dato anecdótico (Y nefasto) estoy casi seguro que la Argentina es el único país del mundo que en la actualidad tiene menos Km. de red ferroviaria que hace 60 años, en lugar de aumentar disminuyó.

Este sistema poco equitativo de distribución de posibilidades y servicios con el tiempo  fue creando una especie de resentimiento mutuo Capital-Provincia, el oriundo de la capital llama despectivamente "Provinciano" o "Del Interior" a la gente que no proviene justamente de la capital, como contraparte, la gente NO autóctona de la capital llama despectivamente "Porteño" al que vive en capital.
Esto es un echo, discutible, repudiable, pero es una realidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2010)

,dios esta en todos lados pero solo atiende en buenos aires,,,,asta los dichos populares reafirman como algo ''mejor'' a al capital,
por otro lado siempre me resulto molesto esa divicion,estando en buenos aires.sufria por los demas chicos  del colegio cierto grado de discriminacion por aber nacido y yo tener una tonada caracteristica de mi provincia,cobrava muchas veces,despues de adaptarme al idioma ''porteño'',me toco volber a mi provincia y ay empeso de vuelta todo ya me trataban de porteño asy que ya no me sentia a gusto ni en buenos aires ni en mi provincia  ,bueno ya soy grande y no tengo problemas ,es que los niños si suelen ser muycrueles,lo mismo que ami le pasaba a muchos chicos porteños pero de padres bolibianos,me acostumbre a no tener pertenencia de nigun lugar ,naci en santa fe,criado en chaco y buenos aires y de parte de los dos ''bandos'' porteños y provincianos e notado resentimiento y la verdad munca entendi porque ,
lo unico que todabia me da bronca es cuando escucho a la gente descalificar a otra gente por su forma de ablar,piensan que no saben nada y es solo la forma de ablar,es como si fuera que uno para saber o estar calificado tiene que si o si ablar ''porteño'',
por todo lo pasado yo no discrimino ni descalifico por como abla o su tonada de vos


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 28, 2010)

Mi opinión es que debería ser una norma del foro especificar el lugar de procedencia de cada usuario.

Yo tengo no hace mucho la cuenta, y viendo éste comentario, corregí mi "UBICACIÓN". 
No se especifica o sugiere la forma en la que debe ingresarse la ubicación.

Estaría bueno que debajo del cuadrito aparezca un ejemplo de la correcta forma a ingresar.

En mi caso: *Córdoba Capital, Argentina*

Creo que es correcto, en otro caso: *Córdoba, Córdoba, Argentina*

Aclaración: Conocer la ubicación de cada usuario nos permite pedir opiniones en caso de tener que realizar una compra, pedir consejos sobre algun proveedor, etc.
Bueno, resultaría útil en algunos casos.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 28, 2010)

hola a todos.
yo naci en argentina pero si encuentro una ubicacion mas agradable en seguida pido la ciudadania.

vieron que en este foro (.com) se escriben muchas cosas de argentina ...argentina y argentina.

a el titulo de este tema la respuesta cortita es:
simple discriminacion, sectarismo, racismo.

pero a no preocuparse, antes de que el hombre aprendiese a cubrirse el culo con algo eso ya existia, luego, fuimos creciendo (en cantidad claro) .

capital, provincia, ricos , pobres .....por que ¿ de eso estamos hablando, no ???
hoy justo miraba un documental, de las 7 maravillas de el mundo, que solo queda en pie la gran piramide.
hablaban de la soberbia y la ambicion humana.
pero no mencionaban que para hacer una piramide o un jardin flotante en el desierto o un tipo gigante en bolas de bronce (que duro solo 60 años  ....era el coloso de rodas....o el coloso de la joda , no se ) , bueno, para hacer todas esas cosas hacia falta:
miles y miles de esclavos.
asi que el ser humano siempre se mueve en grupos, dominantes (pocos) y dominados (muchos) , tambien sub grupos como resentidos y otros.
bueno, me estoy yendo un poco , pero la idea es mostrar que nada tiene de raro.

en españa por ejemplo los vascos hasta creo que segun ellos vienen de otro mundo .
porteño, cordobes, provinciano, boliviano,negro..................
muchachos, ya en el colegio...............
como los llamaban a uds . ??
o como llamaban a su compañero de banco.

crueldad??? sometimiento ?? humillacion ?? discriminacion ?? desigualdad ??? 
cuenten, de que es este tema .

asi que se mueren en las provincias de hambre y enfermedades los "indiecitos" , .....mira vos.
mientras no le saquen el petit hotel a la alsogaray todo bien.

pero conta, hacia donde apunta este tema?????
para mi que el dedo , quizas inicie apuntando hacia la capital, pero seguro que en poco tiempo termina apuntando hacia la raza humana 


PD: cacho.....leo que sos cacho..el moderador general...y te conozco ...
pero con ese avatar que te pusiste......das miedito.
elproximo cual es ?? el de hanibal lecter ????


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...elproximo cual es ?? el de hanibal lecter ??


Ese es de Chico3001. Es él quien se come a la gente .



fernandob dijo:


> pero conta, hacia donde apunta este tema?


A ver más opiniones sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2010)

ahi quedo cacho.+cada uno vive en su mundo y siente lo que tiene dentro (vision MICROscopica) .
no todo el mundo pierde tiempo en tratar de ver desde arriba ( macro) y en lo posible objetivamente (cosa dificil)  .

te llegaron mis respuestas ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...te llegaron mis respuestas ???


Fuerte y claro "QSL"


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yo propongo construir un muro que abarque toda la General Paz, sin puertas!
Para que los pueblerinos no puedan entrar a la capital.
Pero que no puedan entrar en serio, ni siquiera para llevar comida, combustible, etc etc.
Por qué de dónde creen que se saca toda la riqueza del país????? En la capital la mayoría del trabajo es administrativo. No podrían durar ni una semana sin el interior.


----------



## juanma (Mar 5, 2010)

Es todo un tema Cacho, la mala distribucion poblacional de Argentina.
Sin ir mas lejos, en toda la patagonia (soy de Neuquen) no se llega al millon de habitantes.

En un par de encuentros nacionales que he ido, tuve la _fortuna_ de encontrarme con gente ultra-moderna de la capital, que cuando ibamos a intercambiar mails, nos preguntaban:

*Pero como, tienen luz alla en el interior?*
Algunos piensan que andamos en carretas, cuando no tienen idea de que mucha de la energia que consumen viene de aca.

Anecdota aparte, para un pais grande como Argentina, es un grave error tener concentrado al 80% del pais en un solo lugar, un claro ejemplo son los medios de (des)informacion (a quien car&%$%** le importa ricardo fort, o zulma lovato?), me canso de ver como todo gira alrededor de Bs. As., o tranquilamente un ataque militar ahi desestabilizaria a todo el pais.

En su momento creo que hubo una propuesta de cambiar el lugar de la capital Argentina al sur (Rawson creo), viendo lo positivo, rescato el hecho de que iba a poder descongestionar un poco de gente a Capital Federal y permitir un gran desarrollo en el sur.

Miremos a EEUU, sacando el tema politico y de guerras, es un gran pais, no existe una *Capital Federal*, donde todo pase por ahi. Tienen una mucho mejor distribucion demografica, economica, administrativa, militar, etc.
Piensen en un ataque, que ciudad seria blanco? MUCHAS tendrian que serlo, mientras que ahora en Argentina, con una, basta.

Un excelente plan nacional a largo plazo, con una importante obra publica (viviendas, escuelas, hospitales, etc) seria una distribucion de la poblacion de BAires, seria un pais mucho mas unido, y mas sensible a la realidad de TODO el pais.


----------



## santiago (Mar 5, 2010)

soy de Paraná

creo que ese odio absurdo da una idea de lo poco unido que esta el pais, el hombre como masa le tiene un poco de "miedo" a lo ajeno y crea barreras, sean del tipo que sean. por ejemplo aca al porteño se lo tiene como un tipo sobrador , medio agrandado, por eso se lo sigue teniendo como porteño, alla debe ser igual con los del interior, pero me parece que la gente del interior , tiene un poco mas abierto los ojos con respecto a todo, pareciera que la gente de la capital "vive en su nube de pedo" (como dirian los viejos)

un claro ejemplo

 con el tema de la discusion entre el campo, las retenciones, etc, etc, parecia en realidad la discusion entre el interior y la capital, porlomenos esa era la sensación que habia en el aire, ademas de que esa discusion les habrio un poco los ojos a mucha gente que no sabia ni siquiera que lo que comen , usan, viene del resto del pais fuera de su nube.


puntualmente para mi el problema es que se le resta mucha participacion a muchas partes del pais, seguimos bajo un gobierno semi-centralista.

pero en vez de unirnos para fortalecer, seguimos separandonos cada vez mas alimentando odio sin sentido, pareciera que para lo unico que se olvida el odio es para ver un partido de futbol 

la unica solucion es educacion y union 

eso pienso yo y es lo que medianamente veo por aca

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2010)

juanma : ........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

juanma me iso acordar de algo ,cuando yo vine del interior aya teniamos agua corriente y avia un supermercado que avia implementado el sistema de cobro con esos lectores de codigos de barra y aya lo promocionaban como el ojo bionico ,toda la gente iva a ver de que se tratava y era el simple lector de barras,bueno yo me mude y aca en buenos aires no tenian ni lector de barras y tampoco agua corrientes y en el colegio yo pase de ser un inutil a un genio ,es que estabamos mas abansados por aya ,es decir nos exigian mas en el estudio,,
yegue a buenos aires no me acuerdo el año pero fue antes de la iperinflacion de alfonsin
a la ciudad de florencio varela ,seguramente en capital si tenian agua corriente ,
ya no vivo en esa ciudad aci no se si ya tienen agua corriente ,creo que no ,esta vien que yo vine del chaco de resistencia y eso es capital de la provincia ,en el interior seguramente no tenian agua corriente ni tampoco la tienen todabia ,pero antes del chaco vivia en rosario ,provincia de santa fe y ay tambien teniamos agua corriente ,pero debo aclara que en el chaco en el interior no teniamos electricidad ,pero nosotros ,los vecinos si tenian


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2010)

El traslado de la capital Argentina se barajó durante el gobierno de Alfonsín (1993-1999), 
y la iban a poner en la region Viedma-Carmen de Patagones. 
No recuerdo bien porqué, pero todo terminó en un gran negocio, para variar.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 6, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> El traslado de la capital Argentina se barajó durante el gobierno de Alfonsín (1993-1999)...


'83-'89. En el periodo ese que ponés estuvo el Menemato ('89-'99).



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...y la iban a poner en la region Viedma-Carmen de Patagones.
> No recuerdo bien porqué, pero todo terminó en un gran negocio, para variar.


Iba a ir a Viedma, no a Patagones. De "aquel" lado del río.
Dos razones principales: Descentralizar el país (un poco aunque sea) y aprovechar el hecho de que Río Negro es una provincia más radical que peronista.
Me da más la impresión de que la primera era la "socialmente correcta" y la segunda, la "políticamente conveniente".

La oposición al proyecto vino desde aquellos radicales que no querían descentralizar nada y desde el peronismo que, más allá de la no-descentralización, no querían que la capital del país se fuera a una provincia radical.

La capital sigue siendo la misma, así que se ve quién triunfó...

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Mar 6, 2010)

Encontre algo del proyecto en Wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyecto_Patagonia

Creo que se alejo un poco el post original de Cacho, pero creo que es algo por demas interesante.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 6, 2010)

Mirá vos, no tenía yo a  Patagones dentro del nuevo distrito donde iba a ir la capital...
Ale Sherar, en esa tenías razón 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2010)

para empezar el titulo de este post (que es real ) demustra discriminacion.
si bien es ilegal o segun la ley castigado  esto es parte de lso seres vivos ....otra incongruencia mas


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 7, 2010)

Di mi respuesta en un post de la página anterior...

Con este tema a que se quiere llegar?, a implementar una norma o sugerencia o es simplemente un debate abierto?

No estoy prepoteando, que no se entienda así.. simplemente entendí el tema como el primer planteo.

Discriminación hay en todos lados, cada uno que se preocupe de evitar hacerlo en el foro, asi se mantienen conversaciones cordiales..

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 7, 2010)

una vez un profesor que era mas que profesor me dijo:
si crees que lo que estasa aprendiendo aca es electronica solo estas mal.
estas aprendiendo a PENSAR Y ANALIZAR, sis sos vivo lo podras usar en todas las cosas de tu vida.

por algo es que el sabio moderador master creo un lugar de charla "temas que no son de electronica" , por que creo esto como una comunidad de personas , no solo tecnicos que entran aca a solo lo que manda el foro.
son pesonas y se quieren reunir a charlar de temas diversos, temas que les son importantes.
la vida es importante, compartir dudas y cuestiones varias que a uno le dan vueltas es importante.
nadie tiene la obligacion de escribir aca.
si uno inicia un tema acerca de que le preocupa tal cosa de el futuro quienes les intereese el tema se prenden.
quienes no ...no 

si a otro le vuelven loco las bombachitas cola less, pues planteara el tema y quienes tengan el mismo raye lo trataran.

no es buscar camorra ni discriminar ni nada.
quizas haya gente sensible en algun tema, pues que trate de no meterse si no tiene una opinion que dar, sea a favor o en contra, pero se debe dejar correr el tema.
si nadie se prende..solito se secara.

saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 8, 2010)

*fernandob*: Creo que no entendiste mi pregunta, tendrías que ANALIZARLA. (Tomalo con humor)

Entiendo prefectamente en que lugar está creado el tema, ya que nada tiene que ver con la electrónica, esa no fue mi duda, y tampoco responde a mi pregunta.

El tema es de mi interés, sino como tú dices, no me molestaría en responder y leer cada respuesta.

En mi primer POST respondí pensando que el curso del tema creado era llegar a un "acuerdo" o "forma" en que los usuarios especifican su lugar de procedencia, con lo que se evitaría  la "discriminación". Pongo discriminación entre comillas porque no me afecta como tal, pero si genera un poco de incomodidad a algunos usuarios, no nos cuesta nada cada uno hacer su parte...

Bueno, espero que ahora se entienda mi pregunta, y no se mal interprete.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2010)

Según la Real Academia Española: 





> *1.     * f. Protección de carácter extraordinario que se da a un grupo históricamente discriminado, especialmente por razón de sexo, raza, lengua o religión, para lograr su plena integración social.


Aunque en la práctica tiene las connotaciones negativas que se han aludido. 

Creo que lo grave no es tanto la discriminación, en el sentido de identificar las diferencias, sino el hecho de usarlas para marginar individuos, o para excluirlos de algo que no tiene relación con la diferencia. 

Por ejemplo, me parece razonable que a los epilépticos no se les deje sacar el carnet de piloto de aerolíneas. 
Claro que si se trata del hijo del señor gobernador podemos hacer alguna excepción, ... je, je. 
(Pavada de videojuego ... )


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Esa es la definición de Discriminación positiva.

La pirmera definición de la palabra es _acción y efecto de discriminar_. Si vamos a ver qué es _discriminar_ para la RAE, tenemos que es _seleccionar excluyendo_ (definición fría y exacta)y _dar trato de inferioridad a una persona o colectividad por motivos raciales, religiosos, políticos, etc._

Más allá del tema puntual de la discriminación (que, convengamos, la sociedad argentina es MUY discriminadora) me resulta llamativo el aire de superioridad y dominio que impone la famosa capital (y que copia una parte de sus habitantes) por lo absolutamente absurdo que resulta.

Me explico: El señor multimillonario X ve a un pobre con el que no tiene relación y se siente poderoso económicamente y hasta superior. No es algo muy sano ni deseable (marche un sicólogo para el señor X), pero podemos suponer que hay algo que justifica su sentir.

En el caso de nuestro país, la superioridad del 1% del territorio (la capital y lo que hay pegado) y el sentimiento se expresa implícitamente en esto de que *todo* es _interior_, y se basa en que "yo administro tu plata". Es como si un contador se sintiera más rico y poderoso que el multimillonario X porque le lleva los números. Patético contador, ¿no?.
Un sicólogo para él.

Lo más terrible sería que este mismo hombre le dijera qué o cuánto puede gastar al Señor X. "La plata es tuya, pero como la administro yo, me quedo con el 80% para mí y el 20% _que te dejo gastar_ te lo voy a ir dando según me parezca, así que portate bien conmigo". Suena a disparate, ¿no?.
Peor todavía, el contador vive como un rey y el dueño de la plata se las ve en figurillas para llegar a fin de mes. Es inentendible, pero es real.

Pero hay superiores e inferiores en este país. Y hay muchos contadores.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 8, 2010)

Buenas
El universo según alguien de capital (C. A. B. A., Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires):
Yo, Casa, Barrio, Capital, Argentina, planeta tierra, via lactea.

Para ellos existen dos clases de personas, las de capital y el resto...
------------

Tambien les comparto dos anécdotas:
Las amigas de mi hermana viven todas en capital. Mi hermana, junto con sus amigas se ponen de acuerdo para divertirse en la noche, mi hermana debe  hacer 31 km de recorrido para ir con sus amigas.
Mas adelante, mi hermana las invita a un lugar en "probincia", o sea, a 31 km de capital para festejar su cumpleaños... nadie vino... ¿por qué? "porque queda muy lejos" y quien sabe que otra escusa habrán metido....

Mi hermano tenía un conocido que le dijo, "yo no puedo vivir fuera de capital" "¿por que?" le preguntó mi hermano... "porque tenés un colectivo para cada cosa"

----------------

Estilo de gente...
¿Ustedes se imaginan trabajar 3 días sin dormir, tomando un litro de café con 2 cafiaspirinas?
Se que el trabajo em planta es muy agotador, y se llega a estar 20 hs trabajando, pero no escuché de nadie en el rubro que llegue a tal número...
Bueno, una amiga contadora, me comentaba que en las empresas "Administradoras" donde justamente trabajan muchisimos contadores, esto es moneda corriente, se llevaban el shampo al baño para labarse el pelo en la canilla (grifo), los chantas se van y delegan trabajos a otros, casi esclavos...
Esto me lo contaba alguien que vive en capital, y quiere comprarse un departamenteo en capital, no le importa que 2 avitaciones le sean costosas, lo quiere en capital... 
la empresa mencionada se encuentra en capital, y los que trabajan en ella son de capital... ahora ¿que clase de gente esperan encontrar en capital?

----------------------
Cosas positivas (tensiones, corrientes, naturales, logaritmos XD)

Conocí un extrangero, que llegó a la "argentina"(capital) hace menos de un año, que si bien nunca salió de capital, estába impresionado por lo bien que lo trata la gente que no lo conoce... yo entre otros... 
El se siente fellíz de haber venído y cómo lo hemos ayudado... está muy agradecido...


----------



## asherar (Mar 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Esa es la definición de Discriminación positiva.



Justamente, lo que quise mostrar es que, en el diccionario oficial, el lado oscuro no se contempla. 
Normalmente no le doy demasiada bola a la RAE.


Respecto a lo de las visitas, tengo un amigo  en Almagro (Capital) al que he ido a visitar durante dos años casi todas las semanas. 
Sólo pude hacer que él me visite a mí con el verso de que al lado de mi casa vive una piba de 19 que está muy buena. 
Lástima que la única vez que vino, no la pudo ver. Jaja. 

Sin embargo tengo que decir algo a favor de la gente de Capital. 

Yo nací y viví 38 años en una ciudad de provincia de Buenos Aires (centro de Arg.). 
La gente que llegaba de Capital siempre fue bastante agrandada. 
Conocí uno que se describía a sí mismo diciendo que él en la cabeza tenía una 486, mientras que los locales tenían una 386 (en la época que recién aparecían las PC 486). 
Cuando me casé me fui a vivir a la provincia de Santiago del Estero (Norte de Arg.). 
Ahí sí que supe lo que es sentirse discriminado, porque me trataban COMO SI YO fuera de Capital. 
En realidad les da lo mismo que vengas de cualquier ciudad del sur. Lo que pasa que por esos lados, cuando llega un "porteño" o "sureño", como les llaman, generalmente es algún tránsfuga que viene escapando de algún "chanchuyo" en capital, y casi siempre trata de engañar a los ingenuos provincianos. 
Como ya están demasiado "quemados" por esos tipos, a todo el que llega del sur le hacen una especie de "vacío social". Es su mecanismo de defensa. 

Ahora vivo en Buenos Aires y tengo contacto con gente de capital, y la noto mucho más amplia de criterio que la gente de provincia. 
Hasta ahora no me he sentido discriminado, ni por unos ni por otros. 
Lo único molesto es que, mucha gente de capital no piensa al conversar. Te mandan el verso armado que tienen, y por supuesto la mayoría de las veces la pifian. 
Pero ni se enteran, porque lo que uno les dice les pasa de largo. 
Tal vez todo se deba a su ritmo de vida acelerado. 

Y  hay que entenderlos: es que cruzándote con 1 millon de personas por día, todos los días, es imposible desarrollar una relación demasiado reflexiva con todos. 
Aparte que, a la gente que ves un día, lo más probable es que no la veas nunca más.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 9, 2010)

no conozco yo el tema, no he estudiado las variables.
pero seria interesante ver por que hay grupos humanos que son desconfiados con lso de afuera y por que hay grupos que son amables, gentiles.

creo yo , que el tema economico pesa.
1-- no es lo mismo la gente que vive en un lugar lindo y estan economicamente reposados , tranquilos .
que la gente que vive como loca todo el tiempo para juntar un peso, ademas de vivir en zonas de escasos recursos o donde hay mucha gente y es una selva muy competitiva, lease por competitiva que si se te cae algo al piso te lo roban en seguida.

2 -- hay zonas o lugares donde la gente es mas amable con el turista, por que son lugares de alto poder adquisitivo, llegan turistas de $$ y la cosa esta mas distendida.

solo estoy especulando por cosas que he visto y el comportamiento .

3 -- si, me olvidaba, es que .....donde vivo casi no hay :
la educacion de un pais todo, eso tambien, yo fui a españa hace unos 10 años y se veia la diferencia entre argentina y españa, la educaciion, cultura de la gente en general.

de nuevo, es solo mi apreciacion, no soy un experto.

saludos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 9, 2010)

bueno, yo recoory bariloche, y puerto madrir, junto con ellos recorri varios lugares del sur... si sos turista "argentino", te tratan de pobre, los comerciantes te cobran todo x4, y en las principales sonas turisticas, llegan hasta ignorarte, cuidan su mercadería para el verdadero extrangero, el que trae dolares y euros... y que tus hijos chiquititos que no toquen a los perros de la foto porque se arma la podrida...

En cambio, (y lo verifiqué con mucha gente) la gente del norte de la argentina son muy compañeros, Cuando fuí con el colegió a mendoza, nos hiciero una escursión por los viñedos (donde se cultivan las uvas) y el guía nos hacía matar de la risa... En cambio, en bariloche, en la visita guiada de la fabrica de chocolate, la señora berta, la guia, parece que tenía ganas de fichar e irse a su casa, porque le ponía menos ganas de la vida que un emo....
No solo eso, charlando con un camionero verifiqué todo esto, a el le encantaba viajar al norte, pero en el sur no había ganas...

un claro ejemplo es Karapalida... averiguen de donde es y se explicará su comportamiento...  todo bien karapalida, sos un groso XD

En fin, capital y el resto de la argentina... Aguante Probincia!!! Aguante /2 (DIVIDIDOS)


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no conozco yo el tema, no he estudiado las variables.
> pero seria interesante ver por que hay grupos humanos que son desconfiados con lso de afuera y por que hay grupos que son amables, gentiles.
> 
> creo yo , que el tema economico pesa. ...
> ...


Cierto es que no estamos en un congreso de sociólogos. 

Pero respecto de la cuestión económica, también podría verse exactamente al revés. 
Cuando te das cuenta que no vas a repuntar económicamente en tu p*ta vida, ese factor pasa a un segundo plano. 
Entonces empezás a valorar cada pequeña cosa, disfrutar la compañía de tus seres queridos, incluso una charla con un turista "de capital". 
En una palabra: empezás a "cobrar en especies". 
Si esto es así, la diferencia la hace la espectativa que se tiene de la vida. 

En la mitología griega, cuando Pandora abrió su famosa caja, dejó escapar a todas las miserias de la humanidad, quedando en el fondo solamente la esperanza. 

Esto, lejos de ser algo bueno, significa que los griegos creían que *la esperanza es una miseria de la humanidad. *
Si tenés esperanza podés sentirte defraudado, y por lo tanto sufrir. 

Espero que esto no les caiga demasiado pesado. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2010)

no alejandro, sos d elos que suelo escuchar (cuando no habla demasiado  )  y si, tenes razon en lo que pusiste.

supongo que es un tema complejo.
si, la gente desconocida de buenas a primeras si uno esta en un ambiente de mierda uno reacciona A LA DEFENSIVA.
pero bueno, no la sigo por que se que no se nada.

un saludo


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> pero bueno, no la sigo por que *se que no se nada*.
> ...



... parafraseando a un griego (Sócrates) ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En la mitología griega, cuando Pandora abrió su famosa caja, dejó escapar a todas las miserias de la humanidad, quedando en el fondo solamente la esperanza.
> 
> Esto, lejos de ser algo bueno, significa que los griegos creían que *la esperanza es una miseria de la humanidad. *
> Si tenés esperanza podés sentirte defraudado, y por lo tanto sufrir.



Que curiosa interpretación del mito de Pandora   

No estoy de acuerdo, pero no le quita que sea curiosa....


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En la mitología griega, cuando Pandora abrió su famosa caja, dejó escapar a todas las miserias de la humanidad, quedando en el fondo solamente la esperanza.
> Esto, lejos de ser algo bueno, significa que los griegos creían que *la esperanza es una miseria de la humanidad.*


Solo los griegos Emos.



> Si tenés esperanza podés sentirte defraudado, y por lo tanto sufrir.


Ahhh... Dichosos los que nada esperan, porque nunca seran defraudados .


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ahhh... Dichosos los que nada esperan, porque nunca seran defraudados .



Si entendés eso, tenés allanado el camino al "Nirvana".


----------



## Nepper (Mar 10, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> [B]Alejandro Sherar[/B] dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno puede penzar que la esperanza es algo bueno o malo como puede pensar que dios existe o no.
La situación de Pandora, era que al abrir su caja dejó escapar todos los males y la cerró antes de que salga la esperanza. La cuestión es, si la caja contenía todos los males ¿por qué estaba la esperanza dentro de la caja de pandora? siguiendo la lógica, todo lo que había en la caja era malo, entonces ¿por qué la esperanza era algo malo? Tal vez era algo malo porque tener esperanza era una forma no pensar, de esperar a que las cosas vengan solas. Los griegos, sabiendo que la esperanza era una forma de "confiarse", lo consideradon una aberración en el pensamiento... o simplemente por lo que dice ezeballa...
Tal vez la esperanza era buena, era el antidoto de todos los males, ya que al tenerla, uno tiene motivos para seguir adelante, uno es mas fuerte frente a la adversidad, pero al no "escaparse", la tierra quedó condenada a la miseria...
Son dos posturas válidas...

La esperanza es lo último que pierde el hombre... (¿No estaba dentro de la caja?)

Una situación similar es la "fe", no existe cómo definirla, simplemente es fe.
No me refiero a la fe religiosa, si que uno mismo que cree en una religión, puede tenér fe en ella.
Fe es mas bién una fuerza de voluntad, un motivo para continuar.
Podes verlo como que la fe te siega, como el caso en que "tenés fe en que ganarán", ignorando la cruda realidad y destruyendo tu fe al terminar el partido...
El otro caso es "yo tengo fe en que la ciencia mejorará al mundo", esta frase es más linda y menos "comprobable"...

Algo que dijo un matemático en la tele (el casabobo XD) es que:
"La religión y la matemática son muy parecidas, ambos se basan en axiomas... Dios existe, uno mas uno es dos... la única diferencia es en cual depositas tu fe"

Creo que la gente de capital, la mayoría, no llegó ni a conocer la esperanza... vivieron siempre en su burbuja y morirán ahí, porque mas vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer... todo esto se puede reducir a una simple palabra... ignorancia (me duele decirlo)


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ...Una situación similar es la "fe", no existe cómo definirla, simplemente es fe.
> No me refiero a la fe religiosa, si que uno mismo que cree en una religión, puede tenér fe en ella.
> Fe es mas bién una fuerza de voluntad, un motivo para continuar.
> Podes verlo como que la fe te siega, como el caso en que "tenés fe en que ganarán", ignorando la cruda realidad y destruyendo tu fe al terminar el partido...


Una vez lei una definicion de "Fe" que encaja bastante bien sobre todo con ese ejemplo.

_Fe, es aceptar como verdadero aquello que sabemos que es falso._


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2010)

Momentito...
Que la historia de Pandora no es que simplemente un día abrió una caja. Resulta que Prometeo le robó el secreto del fuego a los dioses (algo así como "la semilla de Helios" en los relatos clásicos, si mal no recuerdo) para dárselo a los hombres.
Zeus se enteró del asunto y se enojó un poquito. Entonces, a modo de venganza, ideó a esta Pandora a la que hizo crear con tantas virtudes para la seducción como debilidades que llevarían a la perdición a quien ella enamorara. Las palabras se las dio Hermes (incluyendo las mentiras), Atenea le dio algunos dones y fue Hefesto el que le dio forma a partir de arcilla.

Se la regaló a Epimeteo, hermano de Prometeo, que la aceptó gustoso como regalo. Prometeo le había avisado que no aceptara nada que viniera de Zeus (sabía la que se venía porque podía ver el futuro) pero agarró viaje igual. Parece que estaba muy buena la Pandora esta.
Abre la caja y arranca el bodrio. Se liberan, por ejemplo, la vejez y la locura, y también la "desgracia" de la pasión. Más bien, lo que cuenta la historia es el derrumbe de ese mundo ideal (paraíso) para pasar a ser personas reales, con sentimientos y sensatez. De lo que había en la urna divina esa sólo nos quedó la esperanza adentro. Lo demás está fuera de nuestro control. El tiempo, las pasiones, la locura...

De paso, Epimeteo y Pandora tienen una hija (alguna alegría debía tener el pobre tipo) que se llamó Pirra.

Tiempo después del asunto, Zeus decide que había que terminar con toda esta degradación a la que se había llegado y, calzándose las ojotas de hacer desastres, decide que es hora de inundar todo. Quiere que se acabe la Edad Dorada (cualquier parecido con las cuestiones cristianas es pura coincidencia, ¿eh?).
Prometeo, que no era ningún tonto y además podía ver el futuro como ya dije, le avisa a su hijo Deucalión la que se viene. O más exactamente, le dice que se arme una barca grandota. 

Deuca, como le decían los amigos, la construye y se larga la tormenta. Nueve días después, casi todos ahogados, Deucalión y Pirra se salvan y Zeus se saca las chancletas desastrosas. Baja el agua, aparece la tierra (¿que no había un tal Noé unos siglos después que hacía algo similar?) y nuestros dos ilustres sobrevivientes consultan al oráculo. Como siempre la consigna fue confusa. Algo como que tiraran los huesos de su mamá por encima de sus hombros. La cosa es que la madre de todos era Gea (la Tierra), con lo que los huesos eran las piedras del suelo. "A ver qué pasa", dijeron, y empezaron a tirar piedras cada uno por encima del hombro.
Las que tiró Pirra (recordemos que era hija de Pandora) se convirtieron en mujeres y las de Deucalión, en hombres.

Digo yo, ¿no era más fácil decir "Empiecen a revolear cascotes para atrás"?. Qué oráculos complicados estos.

Recapitulando, por el regalo del fuego se desató la venganza, que fue enviar a Pandora que abrió la cajita esa. Al final de la cuestión es lo que nos hizo humanos, falibles, mortales y capaces de enfermarnos, morir y sentir pasiones. Y fue lo mismo que nos dio la esperanza. 

Y la que hizo todo eso posible (aunque no a propósito) fue la madre de la que creó a las mujeres. 
La verdad que a mí me cae bien esta Pandora.


----------



## asherar (Mar 11, 2010)

O sea que, según tu cuento, las mujeres vendrían a ser todas, de alguna manera, hijas de Pirra.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2010)

se ve que en esa epoca se cultivaba mucho la vid.
y les sobraba el tiempo .

por otro lado:
"LA FE" 
ahh........que increible que es el ser humano , como es de manipulable, con la religion me asombra siempre, me ha costado correrme a un lado y poder ver claramente , pero ...con la fe.....
con la fe se logra todo , TODO.

que un T NPN sea igual a un PNP , que 1+1 = 24 
se logra todo.
cuando a un niño le llenas la cabeza desde bebe logras maravillas, como por ejemplo que todo el mundo ande diciendo que jesus dio su vida por nosotros:
EXPLICO:
segun el cristianismo jesus "se dejo" crucificar para salvar a la humanidad.

TRADUCCION:
imaginen que va un señor a tratar de convencer a un pueblo, a hablar con ellos para que recapaciten, a llevarlso por la senda d eel bien, ese señor esta tan convencido, o mas bien sus seguidores, que de ningun modo aceptan que pudo haber fracasado.
el señor llega al pueblo y los pueblerinos lo agarran , lo torturan, lo arrastan por las calles , lo crucifican y lo matan.

los seguidores de este señor lejos de ver el fracaso tremebundo dicen:
"ahh... lo hizo a proposito, se dejo crucificar para salvarlos " 

en fin.
con la fe todo cierra, hasta lo mas ridiculo.

eso, sazonado con lo manipulable que es el ser humano si desde chico se lo educa o se le llena la cabeza (o lava) .

vamos para adelante:
podremos hablar aqui cualquier b***dez que la logica y la razon no sirven para
nada.

la FE es una palabra misteriosa, que se invento para explicar todo este misterio.
la FE es MI**DA.
la fe es una palabra que usan 1 de cada 100 que le salio bien algo, pero no ve lso 99 que le salio como la miercoles.

FE:
la creencia de que "algo magico" hara las cosas por nosotros.
la creencia de que "algo magico" nos dara una segunda oportunidad o de que luego de el final tragico de una parte de nuestras vidas una segunda vuelta de tuerca nos favorecera.


pero este tema era acerca de la discriminacion y la desigualdad , no ?? de eso se trata.
pero tambien se trata de que cada persona al pertenecer a su grupo se acostumbra y no lo piensa demasiado, (educacion) , cada quien ve donde esta parado y busca su provecho.
FE ??? el pobre tiene fe que llegara a ser rico.
el rico tiene fe de que ningun pobre se le metera en su casa.
y todo sse ponen a charlar con su cabeza para convencerse de lo que les conviene .


yo.si hubiese sido jesus ......le pedia ayuda a Dios con el lanzallamas.


----------



## asherar (Mar 12, 2010)

fernandob, si seguís desvelando mitos vas a volver locos a todos. 

Falta que digas que la música romántica es un vehículo de explotación comercial 
para el proceso normal de transferencia en la elaboración del complejo de Edipo. 
Ahí sí, cuelgo el mp3 para siempre !


----------



## Nepper (Mar 12, 2010)

como antes, fernandoab, veo que vos tenés fe en la ciencia, en lo que se puede comprobar y no en lo que se tiene que creer...

si el "cristianismo" te parece ilógico, fijate en el siguiente vide explicativo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFZ1jVO3-OE

yo no hablo de religión, no discrimino, no piensen que digo las cosas para curarles del lavado... yo no tengo nada en contra de la religión...

¿por que pensas que un resusitado es ilógico? ¿por que pensas que un dios en otro planeta es ilógico?

¿el número pi te parece lógico? ¿el infinito te parece lógico? ¿el espin del electrón te resulta lógico?

por lo tanto ¿que diferencia hay entre jesus y pi???!!!
Ambos son un misterio pero se los acepta siegamente...

yo utilizo mi fe en la ciencia para encontrar esas respuestas... entonces ¿me lavaron el cerebro porque tengo fé?

Que quede algo claro, la FE no necesariamente es sinónimo de religion...

No intentes hacerme creer que la religión es un gerra sicológica y la fé su arma...



yo.si hubiese sido jesus ......hubiera convertido el agua en vino, hubiera tomado ese vino, hubiera disfrutado de la vida y me suicidaría a los 34 por la cirrosis.... XD


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

Desambiguá el término "Fe".

 Significa muchas cosas distintas y se usa de más maneras todavía. La fe puede ser desde el conjunto de creencias de una religión hasta la confianza que se deposita en algo o alguien, como un amigo, un doctor o un transistor.

 Esto es uno de los puntos (la desambiguación) que más se discute en la filosofía (sobre todo al inicio de una discusión) y uno de los ejes de lo que plantea Wittgenstein (por la cita en tu firma habrás de saberlo) con eso de que no se puede hablar porque el lenguaje no sirve.

 Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2010)

Nepper , usas el termino fe como dice cacho muy ambiguamente.
yo no es que este en contra de la religion.
la cosa es asi:

1 -- solo me muevo con lo que es valido, no tengo "fe" en pi, solo que me muevo en forma razonable, aprendi a cruzar al calle cuando el semaforo me da paso, por que si no puedo sufrir un accidente, NO cruzo cuando se me canta por que tengo fe que nada me pasara y que un ser superior me cuidara.

a mis hijos los vacuno, por que se que son las enfermedades, no me dejo librado al azar ni digo que tengo fe que nad ame pasara por que soy buen creyente.

trato de ser en lo posible y con lo dificil que es justo con lso demas, no hacer a lso demas lo que no quiero que me hagan, y tratar de que no me caguen y de hacerme respetar, no soy un cagador que luego el domingo va a misa para "lavarse" y seguir siendo un sorete (tipico de muchas viejAs ) .

2 -- la gente , hay mucha que crre o tiene fe.
pero a la hora de viajar se toman un avion.
a la hora que su hijo esta enfermo van a el Dr. 
a que voy con esto ??
que el ser humano crecio y pudo superar muchas cosas gracias a el uso de la razon , no a la fe.
si vos tenes a un hijo enfermo que esta muriendose y una vacuna sencilla que ya existe lo puede curar.que haces ?? te quedas rezando ?? esperando que el ser supremo venga a curarlo??

la gente que se quedo como fanatica INUTIL no logro nada, pero el señor que dedico años de su tiempo y su inteligencia para investigar, tezon y trabajo hicieron que pueda descubrir una vacuna,algo que salvo miles de vidas.

la religion ...siempre estuvo muy asociada a cosas malas, guerras, excusas de la humanidad, el fanatismo, el no pensar , el crrer las cosas por que si siempre hicieron que las masas sean muy manipulables.

en fin.
es indudable que cada quien puede creer en lo que quiera, cada quien puede tener "fe" en lo que quiera, pero hay cosas que son lo que son ....
con FE no podes construir un MP3 , ni hacer un remedio, ni una bicicleta, no podes solucionar un problema (quizas alguno de carambola) , en fin, hoy dia todo el mundo que nos rodea se ha construido en base a la razon, y la razon no es mala, razonar ........simplemente eso:
razonar.
no es mal.
si pruebo esto y veo como se comporta, si aprendo a usarlo podre hacer cosas.
razonar:
si yo mato a tu hijo y luego tu matas al mio, y luego yo mato a tu nieto .....nos matamso todos (efecto avalancha o escalada de guerra) .
si uno razona bien NO HACE LAS ESTUPIDECES NI COSAS MALAS , como la guerra.

muchas cosas malas son generadas por no razonar, por fanatismo.
uno puede iniciar o tener un fanatismo bueno, te educaron para se run buen cristiano......pero........el fanatismo , el creer por creer sin ninguna logica o razon es eso:
te lleva a eso:
a obsesionarte con que algo es asi por fe y quizas , no .muy seguro que otros que sean igual creeran en OTRA COSA igual de fanaticos , asi tendras o2 o mas bandos.

la verdad es unica, en el colegio hay millones de chicos y grandes, que quieren aprender y crecer, comparten informacion VERIDICA Y REAL Y COMPROBABLE  y asi se crece , no veras en las universidades peleas o discusiones mal por qu euno piensa que V= I*R y otro s creen que no es tan asi, que  V = I * R * coseno de no se que  

la razon une .

el fanatismo NO.


----------



## GomezF (Mar 13, 2010)

En mi opinión la Capital deberia estar más en el "interior".
  Una de mis opciones preferidas es Córdoba, aunque solo es mi opinión.

  Un saludo.



  No leí las otras páginas, solo la primera ( :S ).

  Aún así quiero dejar mi opinión.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2010)

alguien puso mas atras que NO DEBERIA haber solo una capital, todas las provincias sean importantes .
comparo la cosa con EEUU.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

Históricamente EEUU fue un montón de estados que se unieron para formar los archiconocidos Estados Unidos de...
Desde aquellos 13 estados primigenios (todos sobre la costa este) que se fueron extendiendo y multiplicando hacia el oeste.

Acá la cosa fue distinta. Esto fue siempre un pedazo de tierra de descarte, y el puerto de Buenos Aires era (y es) un puerto de trampa.
Las cosas valiosas en tiempos del virreinato no eran la soja y el polietileno, sino los metales preciosos. La comida... Bueno, se produce, pero no llega muy bien hasta Europa con los barcos que hay. 
¿Cuero? Mhhh... Los terrenos que tenemos ahora (hablo de aquellos días) no incluyen los actuales territorios de  La Pampa, ni buena parte de la provincia de Buenos Aires, ni nada hacia el oeste, ni nada de la patagonia. Eso está en manos de "los salvajes".

La capital administrativa y comercial estaba en Lima, y por el puerto de Buenos Aires se les escapaba el contrabando. Esa era su "función", odiada por el rey español y un tanto ilegal. Así se separó este pedazo para conformar el Virreinato del Río de la Plata.
Eso fue sólo para poner un virrey que controlara más de cerca la podredumbre y corruptela de Buenos Aires.

Qué lindo origen...

Esto era la Confederación Argentina (después de dejar de ser virreinato, claro) y en esa confederación no entró Buenos Aires *por decisión propia*. Fue invitada la provincia (que no era ni la mitad de lo que es hoy, ver mapas de la época) y no quiso entrar en esa Confederación como una provincia más: Quería ser la que rigiera a la Confederación.
Así quedó la Confederación con capital en Paraná y la provincia con capital en donde todos conocemos. No, La Plata no existía todavía, la capital era Buenos Aires.

Llegó el momento en que Rosas fue gobernador de la provincia independiente de Buenos Aires (que no presidente de la Confederación) y se autoproclamó representante de la Confederación ante los países extranjeros. Sí, suena entre raro y mal, pero así fue. Es más, tomó control de varias cuestiones más de la Confederación.
Claro que había algunos a los que no les gustaba, Urquiza incluido, y si alguien se pregunta por qué Caseros es una calle, googlee eso y busque una batala con ese nombre (1852).

Un tiempo después, ya Mitre en el gobierno de la provincia y (si mal no recuerdo) Derqui en el de la Confederación, arranca la guerra. En realidad no arranca, sino más bien que termina. Cepeda ('59) dijo que Buenos Aires no mandaba. Pavón ('61) dijo que sí.

Ahí la provincia entró a la Confederación, o mejor dicho, Buenos Aires anexó la Confederación a su territorio y su dominio. Buenos Aires se adueñó del "interior".

Históricamente es algo muy distinto el asunto yanqui del nuestro. Lo más llamativo es que hoy en día siga la misma mentalidad absolutamente cantralista y centropófaga (si es que vale la palabra)... 
Es como que desde mediados del siglo XIX hasta principios del XXI no cambiaron mucho las mentes locales...

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 14, 2010)

> Es como que desde mediados del siglo XIX hasta principios del XXI no  cambiaron mucho las mentes locales.


Ya lo cantó el amigo Serrat: 

" y les vamos transmitiendo nuestras frustraciones, 
con la leche templada, y en cada canción ... " 

Por ahí cambia la cosa, por eso tarda tanto. 
La modificación de una cultura es un proceso complicado, que involucra muchas y muy diversos tipos de gentes. 
Lo triste es ver que haya quienes no tengan otra salida que aferrarse y transmitir a las generaciones más nuevas, esos criterios de vida que la historia ha mostrado que llevan a problemas. 
Lo digo tanto por los extremadamente ricos como por los extremadamente pobres. Los primeros por comodidad, y los últimos por que no les queda otra.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2010)

lo que no comprenden es como va o funciona la cosa:

cada persona que llego al poder , llego al poder , valga dla redundancia.
a un poder centralizado, si , como dicen algo inoperante, pero el que llego y al llegar tiene (quizas) la posibilidad de cambiar algo NO LO HACE , por que ahora que llego el es el ganador, no va a cambiar algo para salir perdiendo ??
o si ?? 

que presidente que hayamos tenido no fue un :
politico
ambicioso
corrupto
mafioso
manipulador de masas 
o idiota.

comprendan , pàra cambiar algo lo primero es QUERER CAMBIARLO.
en la estructura social que tenemos quien tiene el poder es el que llega.
y el que llega siempre es un ambicioso , que dicho sea de paso, esta rodeado de miles como el .
asi que si de casualidad alguna vez llegase alguno con ganas de generar cambios para bien seguro seria derribado por la gente que esta comoda o es beneficiada por lo existente (gente interna y externa al pais) .

espero no haber sido muy complicado.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

Pero eso es una posición muy argentina (por más que no me guste admitirlo) de que "todo cambio ha de ser hecho/propuesto/implementado/garantizado por el político de turno".

No está en un político, voluble como la política nacional, el hacer cambiar al país. Está mucho más abajo, en los giles que ponemos sobrecitos en la urna cada 4 años.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2010)

..........................................

cacho.........sos un amooor de ingenuo.

pero no hace falta discutir nada esto, hagamso como los chinos, con total sabiduria y paciencia sentemonos a esperar y a observar, ya la vida planteara la situacion y veremso como ocurren las cosas.

ohh. caramba !!!!!!!!! ya ocurrio !!!!!!!
muchas veces pero hay una que par ami fue ejemplificadora.

dejemos de lado lo de las torres gemelas y como bush manipulo a su antojo a millones de personas de una de las supuestas sociedade smas libres y como los manejo como corderos asustandolos y manipulandolos y como a pesar de muchas de esas cosas hoy estar en boca de todos el señor sigue fresco y libre como una gabiota.

no , miremos mi ejemplo justo:
LA INDIA.

hace unos años se postulo una señora, que era pariente de GHANDI , creo que se caso con un pariente de este , al cual mataron, pero la señora siguio, una señora muy querida por el pueblo, se postulo.
una justa, ...ganaria la presidencia ??
yo segui ese tema .
ganara la buena ?? una vez  aunque sea .

si, gano.

a pesar de la corrupcion, de los fraudes gano, por que fue muchisima gente la que la voto.

cuanto duro ?? fueron 3 dias o 3 hora s???

el poder economico no queria a esa señora de presidenta asi que la bolsa de valores de la india se disparo como cuetazo, y la señora le tuvo que ceder el pder a un ricachon de los que manejan el dinero.

si, la qque fue elegida por el pueblo se tuvo que ir.
miren la historia RECIENTE.

LA DEMOCRACIA EXISTE Y LAS ELECCIONES LIBRES EXISTEN SIEMPRE QUE COINCIDAN CON EL INTERES DE EL PODER.
o sea, si la manipulacion sale bien ...todo bien, fue elecciones libres.
sino ............no.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> cacho.........sos un amooor de ingenuo.


 Gracias 


fernandob dijo:


> no , miremos mi ejemplo justo:
> LA INDIA.
> 
> hace unos años se postulo una señora, que era pariente de GHANDI , creo que se caso con un pariente de este , al cual mataron, pero la señora siguio, una señora muy querida por el pueblo, se postulo.
> ...


 
¿Hablás de Indira Gandhi?
Esta mujer no tenía ningún parentesco con Mahatma Gandhi y no fue electa, sino que fue Primera Ministro (a ese lo nombre el Presidente que sí es electo).
Más aun, estuvo en el cargo desde 1966 al '77 y de nuevo desde el '80 hasta su asesinato en el '84.
Fue Primera Ministro de 5 presidentes distintos.

Ya que ponés a la India como ejemplo, fijate en el régimen que imperaba ahí hasta antes de los '90. Era bastante centralista (bueno, MUY centralista) y desde los '90 para acá ha cambiado a un régimen muchísimo más federal. 20 años le tomó.
Si me decís que a la India no le llueven presiones de afuera, no te creo. Pero puede hacerlo igual (o mejor dicho: Pudo hacerlo igual). 
Todo pasó por proponérselo, por decapitar al gigante. Y eso no sale de la cabeza de un político y nada más. Es una cuestión general, de todo el país, que llega hasta los de más arriba. Inclusive los cómodos beneficiarios del sistema imperante se tuvieron que aguantar que "les" cambiaran el país.
Unos pocos pueden más que unos cuantos, siempre que esos cuantos no hagan nada o no hagan algo apuntado en la misma dirección.


fernandob dijo:


> LA DEMOCRACIA EXISTE Y LAS ELECCIONES LIBRES EXISTEN SIEMPRE QUE COINCIDAN CON EL INTERES DE EL PODER.
> o sea, si la manipulacion sale bien ...todo bien, fue elecciones libres.
> sino ............no.


Sí, seguro, pero eso no quita nada de lo otro.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2010)

hola, no lo encuentro en la web, pero recuerdo esa historia , hace 5 o 10 años fue lo de la india.

el marido asesinado era pariente de mahatma.

lo segui leyendo el diario........si lo encuentro lo pongo.
y si, lo otro que decis estoy de acuerdo con vos.

saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 15, 2010)

ya sabia la historia de la batalla de caseros, pero nunca viene mal recordar. Les dejo una frase para filosofar 

¡Soldados! ¡Hoy hace 40 días que en el Diamante cruzamos las corrientes del río Paraná y ya estabais cerca de la ciudad de Buenos Aires y al frente de vuestros enemigos, donde combatiréis por la libertad y por la gloria!.

¡Soldados! ¡Si el tirano y sus esclavos os esperan, enseñad al mundo que sois invencibles y si la victoria por un momento es ingrata con alguno de vosotros, buscad a vuestro general en el campo de batalla, porque en el campo de batalla es el punto de reunión de los soldados del ejército aliado, donde debemos todos vencer o morir!.
Este es el deber que os impone en nombre de la Patria vuestro general y amigo.

Justo José de Urquiza.

les dejo picando una: ¿como estariamos si no hubieran asesinado a Urquiza?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 15, 2010)

santiago dijo:


> les dejo picando una: ¿como estariamos si no hubieran asesinado a Urquiza?


Seguramente seguiriamos "Mudando de tiranos sin destruir la tirania" como habia dicho años antes Mariano Moreno 

_"Si los pueblos no se ilustran, si no se vulgarizan sus derechos, si cada hombre no conoce lo que vale lo que puede y lo que se le debe, nuevas ilusiones sucederán a las antiguas, y después de vacilar algún tiempo entre mil incertidumbres, será tal vez nuestra suerte mudar de tiranos sin destruir la tiranía."
_


----------



## asherar (Mar 16, 2010)

No se puede negar que algo de la historia ha cambiado. 
Si mal no recuerdo Mariano Moreno era abogado.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 16, 2010)

yo de chiquito pensaba que tener la capital en la costa era lo peor, porque si entramos en guerra, con unos pocos cruceros destruyen capital y listo... cayó el pais... ¿por que no pasan la capital más al centro?, como se comenta en post anteriores, a cordoba... pero claro, era un peque que no sabía nada de estrategia militar... ni aunque haya jugado al age, comand & conquer, Total war Rome, y, uno de los mejores en concepto el CIVILISATION 1 y 4...

ningún politico jugó al CIVILISATION 4?????
y no... lo dejan porque pierden enseguida...


----------



## GomezF (Mar 17, 2010)

Es verdad, hablando militarmente, Argentina está mal ditribuida y diseñada, la capital y 1 capital de prov. (Bs As. y la Plata) estan pracricamente juntas. Tomas 1 y ya casi tenes la otra (¿o la piensan defender igual que los sovieticos a Stalingrado usando tacticas de guerrilla?), y sin mensionar que ambas son accesibles por vias marítimas.

No les haría mal jugar al Age of Empires o algún otro juego de estrategia (además de leer el arte de la guerra ).


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Es verdad, hablando militarmente, Argentina está mal ditribuida y diseñada...


Error: Está perfectamente pensada y distribuida.
Se pensó así como está para defender la Pampa de los "salvajes". Fijate enla ubicación de las grandes bases militares (las del Ejército principalmente). Rodean la Pampa Húmeda (en la zona donde había indios, que por donde no había...). El resto del territorio no era algo tan interesante o tan "expuesto al mapuche".

Se organizó así, así funcionó y así quedó.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> dejalos daniele...que corran.
> se mueren mas pronto por el estress, no tienen lindos atardeceres, ni ven las infinitas estrellas por la noche en la gran ciudad.
> no tienen un lago o rio donde pescar, ni confianza entre vencinos...........dejalos a los porteños.


 
Yo no soy porteño (naci en Uruguay y el concepto de porteño solo se aplica en Argentina). En general son bastante engreidos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> ...Desde 1810 Buenos Aires se sintio superior al resto del pais solo por el hecho de tener el puerto.


Me permito hacerte una corrección: Esto viene de un poco después, de la época de Rosas primero (hasta 185x, creo que '52 si mal no recuerdo) en la que Buenos Aires (la provincia, no la ciudad) tomó la hegemonía de las relaciones exteriores y se paró como el caudillo más poderoso por encima de los otros (los principales eran él, Estanislao López en el litoral y Quiroga en el noroeste). Buscá sobre el _Estado de Buenos Aires_, que era como un país aparte del resto. Más tarde cae Rosas a manos de Urquiza y la Confederación Argentina traslada la sede del poder a Paraná (Entre Ríos). En 1853 aparece la constitución de la Confederación, que Buenos Aires no reconoce ni firma.

Buenos Aires (provincia) es para esos tiempos una ciudad con un montón de territorio pegado y una frontera grande con los indios. Toda la riqueza se concentra en torno al puerto por poder sacar la producción por ahí, por tener la aduana a mano y por estar lejos de los malones.

Aparece (reaparece, mejor dicho) Mitre en Buenos Aires, viene la batalla de Cepeda (1859) contra Urquiza y la Confederación y Buenos Aires pierde. Se firma el famoso Tratado de San José de Flores (se une a Buenos Aires con la Confederación) y dura poco. Era demasiado federal la idea para los gustos porteños.
Derqui, Mitre y otros "próceres" van a la Batalla de Pavón (1861 o por ahí), donde rompen el tratado de antes y esta vez sí derrotan a Urquiza. Hecho eso, Buenos Aires "anexa" la Confederación a sus territorios, modifica un poquito la Constitución, se pone en posición de concentrar poder y... ya estamos.

Dale 150 años de fermentación a la idea y actitud y tenés la foto para el diario de hoy.


Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

Está claro que tendré que leer algun libro de historia. Muy buena acotacion Cacho. Solo quisa dar una idea de la antiguedad de la idea.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 10, 2011)

Me traje esto para acá Daniele, que en _"Regionalismos..."_ no quedaba muy acertado.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Yo no soy porteño (naci en Uruguay y el concepto de porteño solo se aplica en Argentina). En general son bastante engreidos


 
esa frase como la de :
uno tiene el pais que merece 

me parecen mal, por que , no te niego , hay gente asi.
pero yo vivi siempre en capital  y mis amigos son buena gente, y mi vieja tambien, y mucha gente tambien.

y hay gente de algunas provincias que son "engreidos " ?? ¿ o orgullosos de su tierra?? .

en la capital se dan ciertas cosas que son para analizar, y es muy simplista decir "los porteños" .
la realidad que una capital es eso UNA CAPITAL, es el centro, es el tumulto, es el pueblo minero, es el puerto, es el centro de todo.
y eso atrae y cria bichos, lso mas malandras y de todo.

ADEMAS, siempre un sinverguenza queda en el recuerdo, por que cuando alguien te hizo daño soles recordarlo mucho mas que a quien tuvo un gesto de amabilidad.
y hay muchisima gente en la capital que quiere vivir, que quiere estar tranquila, que no joden a nadie.
claro.
y mira si lo sabre yo.....
tambien hay HDPs y sus variantes todas para abreviar.
y es que somos MILLONES , y todos amontonados.


pero no mezclen, los porteños no son engreidos, ....... son un monton.
sino , seria como decir que todos los arabes son terroristas.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 11, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> esa frase como la de :
> uno tiene el pais que merece
> 
> me parecen mal, por que , no te niego , hay gente asi.
> ...


Si, bueno, yo hiba a comenzar a disparar tiros para cualquier lado, pero con lo que dijiste me frenaste muy bien.

Algo que tengo bien claro, pero casi siempre es opacado por mi "odio", es que en capital está lo mejor y lo peor de una sociedad. Son totalmente espejadas.
En un pueblo pequeño, no hay muchas familias, no hay mucho crimen, no hay muchos pervertidos, no hay mucho tráfico, pero tendrán un hospital pequeño sin mucha tecnología, no tendrán cloacas, habrá internet dial-up, y un colectivo que pasa cada media hora.
En capital tendrás todo lo mejor, tendrás al alcance todo, los mejores transportes, los mejores comercios, servicios, hospitales y seguridad con tecnología de punta, pero tendrá también las peores cosas, contrabando, crímenes despiadados, pestes de rápida propagación, grupos extremistas.

¿Pero sabes cual es el problema? que la mayoría de la gente es cómoda y no les interesa ir más allá de su comodidad...
Irónicamente, vamos a decir los límites de la capital son un diodo, dejan entrar a la gente pero no permite que salgan. Es lo que conocemos como "diodo mental".
Conocí mucha gente que solo quiere vivir en capital.

-----¿vamos con algunas entrevistas?-----

yo:¿que te gusta tanto de capital?
Porteño/a: Tenes un colectivo para cualquier lugar que quieras ir.

Yo:¿por que gastar tanta plata en un departamento en capital? por el mismo precio te compras un piso entero.
Porteño/a: Porque en capital está todo

Yo: Voy a hacer mi cumpleaños en mi casa y estas invitado!!!
porteño/a:¿donde es?
yo:en hurlingham, tenés que tomarte el tren y un colectivo
porteño/a: mmm... es muy complicado...

Yo: Vamos a pasar la noche a un lugar que conozco muy bueno! queda en San miguel, nos juntamos a las 22 hs en la estación del tren
Porteño/a: Es muy lejos, además vi en la televisión que allá te roban y se matan a piñas.

----(fin de las entrevistas)----

esta por demás decir, que cuando compro en Me**doLi***, los vendedores de "provincia" (cuando no son de capital) son muchos más flexibles y compañeros con las compras.
Yo trabajo en zona norte, si salgo del trabajo a las 1700hs (que es muy raro, siempre me quedo un rato más) con todo el tráfico, llegaría a capital tipo 1830hs (con suerte) pero ellos cierran a las 1900 hs sin excusas. En otras palabras, ya me pasó 2 veces que compre algo por mercadolibre, y como los vendedores no puede  esperar 15 minutos, tengo que mandar a alguien para que valla a buscarlo o mandar un flete...
Las buenas personas que conocí en capital, todos vivieron en provincia y luego se mudaron a capital...

yo, en mi vida, no tengo 1 sola cosa buena con capital.
para que me entiendan un video documental:


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2011)

yo que se..........
y si.. quien vive aca en capital es mas cerrado, es asi.
tambien diria que recuerdo cunado fui a cordoba y si te pescan que sos porteño te tratan mal, preguntas como ir para un lado y te mandan para el otro ....
no se.

es indudable que es distinto capital que provincia, pero , como se dice: 
en todos lados se cuecen habas, aca, en capital , te pones a mirar un poco la TV y no queres salir de casa por que :
estan robando
hay manifestaciones
los policias son criminales.
en fin............lo que le pasa a un ciudadano sale en la TV ...... lo que le pasa a uno de millones.

y en una zona mas abierta es menso gente, mas tranquilo.
pero recuerdo el crimen de cipoleti, o hace años no recuerdo que represor vivia en esquel, , hace ...unos dias el tristisimo suceso de las 2 turistas francesas asesinadasen ese lugar turistico que NO era capital.

en fin.

en todos lados hay cosas , es imposible no verlo, y cuando se junta gente la cosa empeora.
pero hay algo mas en capital, y el otro dia lo hablaba con noo recuerdo quien , no recuerdo bien que hablabamos, algo de la vieja esa del pañuielo blanco, y yo le decia que esa vieja le hace dañoa atodas las viejas, por que uno se supone respetta a las viejas, por la edad, pero cuando descubris que una vieja (la hebe de bonafini) "usa" su disfraz o papel de viejita para estafar , usar, sacar provecho , escudarse...........ahi lo que te ocurre es que terminas odiando a quien usa esa ropa.
mañana ves a una vieja asi y decis  :
"esta HDP es como la hebe de bonafini" .
y no la ayudas o la miras con cara de odio.

o si tu papa fue siempre como tu abuelo, digamso medico o policia, y siempre honesto y dedicado.
y mañana sale en las noticias que un par de medicos o policias se descubrio que son tremendos HDP , tramposos , corruptos,m que se robaron hasta la leche de la mamadera del bebe para venderla.........
la gente comun lo que dice es:

mira *LOS* policias (o medicos) , son *TODOS* unos HDP ...........


----------



## Imzas (Ago 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> "estas aprendiendo a PENSAR Y ANALIZAR, sis sos vivo lo podras usar en todas las cosas de tu vida"
> ...no solo tecnicos que entran aca a solo lo que manda el foro.
> son pesonas y se quieren reunir a charlar de temas diversos, temas que les son importantes.
> la vida es importante, compartir dudas y cuestiones varias que a uno le dan vueltas es importante.
> ...


Hola! creo que aca no hay zombies como en el resto de la sociedad, si no seres humanos pensantes que tratan de despertar entre la masa somnolienta o dormida, se plantean cosas, buscan un sentido a todo lo que hay en la vida, tratan de dejar algo para otros que vienen mas atrás.
Realmente a veces se torna un "vicio" sano venir al foro, y sentir esas presencias cálidas, pensantes, a cientos de kilometros, tras un monitor, escribiendo, a su vez, sus pensamientos mas sentidos. Estan lejos fisicamente, pero que cerca se sienten, cuando abren su corazon al resto de usuarios. Besitos.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Hay de todo en la viña del señor. En todos lados hay corruptos, ladrones, violadores y asesinos. No importa si es en capital o interior o Uruguay (tambien hay carceles y están llenas). Hay un monton de gente que le gusta vivir en la capital y es imposible sacarla de ahi. Yo vivi unos años en la capital y cuando me mude a la provincia se me habia terminado el mundo. Sin embargo, con el paso del tiempo me fui acostumbrando y hoy en dia no volveria por nada a la capital. Me molesta el ruido permanente, las sirenas, los bocinazos, la calle siempre llena de gente, el transito excesivo. Son solo distintas formas de ver las cosas. De todas formas, los porteños se han ganado una fama que nunca se la podran sacar.

Como ejemplo va una anecdota: mi hijo se fue de vacaciones a Cordoba con unos amigos , alquilaron una cabaña (en realidad no se por donde) y el tipo que se las alquilaba les dijo: chicos, no digan que son de Buenos Aires porque siempre hay algun tarado que los puede tratar mal, mejor digan que son de Santa Fe. Y asi fue, tanto mi hijo como los amigos se hicieron pasar por santafecinos durante los 15 dias que estubieron en Cordoba.


----------

